# New Gig, lean rail, and lights - just sharing



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

I have been working on improving the boat lately and thought I would share. Still not sure about the Starfires - would live LED's, but still working on that solution. Learning to glue/fab plexi. Now time to catch the fatties, heck, I would take a skinny (legal)!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Lookin' good man.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Your modifications look good.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Let me give you a hint about PhotoBucket.

If you will copy the 4th line under each pix and paste it on the page, the pix's will show right on the forum page.
It's the one marked...IMG Code.

After you paste each pix hit the Enter Key on your keyboard 2 times.

This will set you up for the next pix to be pasted. It also puts a little space between each pix and makes them display better.

Hope that helps.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*X-Shark, thanks for the suggestion*

I just fixed it while you were posting to me I looked at the bottom of all the forums and found another helpful sticky for posting pic's. I was having problems with that last night. I know how I dislike having to open each one individually. I used the load from computer option under attachments. Good to go now! 

Cheers,

Bob

PS: Thanks for the help and kind comments. 

FYI on the rail. The rail material is 1" anodized aluminum ($55/stick x 2) and bent with a conduit bender - no kinks. A bud welded it for $50 after I did the prep and fab work. The trick to mounting to a CS is you have to level the area under the mount pads. I formed the circles with plastic and taped it to the deck, poured chopped mat/resin in the circle, then ground it down to level. I used existing holes of the old bow rail and through bolt mount pads from a local distributor. Worked out pretty well. Being a DIY'r, I enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks Great
Just in time for the Fall run. Things are looking better and am seeing good movement on the flatties. Last 3 trips have managed 40 with good size. Will post pics of last night after a little sleep. *Get After Them*


----------

